# Auslagerungsdatei bei 16 GB RAM abschalten ok ?



## delmed (19. Januar 2015)

hi,
ich habe, wie ihr seht 16 GB RAM, was meint ihr ? Kann man die Auslagerungsdatei komplett abschalten oder lieber nicht ?
Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Januar 2015)

Das kommt auf verschiedene Faktoren an.  

Komplett abschalten würde ich nicht empfehlen, aber du kannst sie zB verkleinern.  Normalerweise ist die Auslagerungsdatei doppelt so groß wie der RAM,  die gleiche Größe würde aber reichen.


----------



## norse (19. Januar 2015)

Erfahrung sagt auch - nicht abschalten! gibt so viele Programme die dann nicht mehr gescheite laufen, auch wenn die Auslagerungsdatei theoretisch nicht gebraucht wird ... in der Praxis sieht es ganz anders aus! Aber ja, festlegen könntest du sie shcon auf 16GB und gut


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2015)

Gab mal vor ewigen Heften eine Empfehlung der PCGH den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher auf 400/1024 zu fixieren.
Hab die Einstellung seitdem auf alle meine zig Rechner in den Jahren angewandt und es gab nie Probleme.
Wenn man den Samsung Magican die Einstellungen für eine SSD optimieren lässt, gibt der auch als Höchstgrenze 1024 ein.


----------



## yingtao (19. Januar 2015)

Abschalten würde ich sie auch nicht damit Programme weiterhin problemlos laufen. Manuell festlegen könnte man machen, kann unter Umständen dann aber auch zu Problemen führen (ist mir schon passiert das ein Programm dann doch gemeckert hat). Ich persönlich hab die einfach weiter auf automatisch stehen um Probleme zu vermeiden.


----------



## delmed (19. Januar 2015)

danke, dann werd ich das mal auf automatisch lassen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Auslagerungsdatei auf 2GB begrenzt und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2015)

Kannst sie Problemlos begrenzen. 2-4GB reicht völlig (auch weniger wenn du den Platz benötigst). 
Habe ich seit Jahren, absolut keine Probleme damit.


----------



## AndreNotSure (20. Januar 2015)

Unter 800 MB meckert Windows rum deswegen habe ich die auf 1024 MB gesetzt bei 16 GB RAM.


----------



## Pitfall (28. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe bei 16GB RAM auf der 
C: SSD 
min: 400MB und max: 1024 festgesetzt. 

Zudem habe ich auf der 
D: SSD --> Systemverwaltet

Somit ist die Gesamtgröße der Auslagerungsdatei für alle Laufwerke: 
Zurzeit zugeteil: 16736MB

Damit fahre ich gut und habe nie Probleme.


----------

